# JWT ecu for 96 p10?



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Anybody know for a fact whether JWT's p10 ecu will work on a 96?


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't see what not. The '94 and '95 G20 are just like the '96


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

that's what I thought, I just went ahead and emailed jwt hopefully they can answer it once it and for all.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

good luck getting a reply! and yes it will work. the 91-93 are different. they only have on oxygen sensor. you have two. are you turbo? if so the jwt makes a big difference.im very happy with mine i just had to get through some else because of no responce from jwt.good luck


----------



## carlos_egt76 (Dec 3, 2004)

*sorry to but in*



eric96ser said:


> I don't see what not. The '94 and '95 G20 are just like the '96


hi i dont suppose you know if a 98 ecu will fit a 94 egt do you yhanks and sorry if i am being cheeky


----------



## carlos_egt76 (Dec 3, 2004)

*no reply*

thanks all 4 your help on that one ive missed the auction on ebay now,
can anyone tellme if a ecu from 1994 ga16 16 valve will fit 1994 egt thanks


----------

